# Living in Spain



## DJT (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi, 

I retire in a few years time and I was just wondering how you find living in Spain in terms of the cost of living and house prices out there? I've always wanted to make a move out there and think that when I retire I'll finally take the leap to move out there. Is there any locations in particular that offer a good standard and cost of living where house prices are relatively reasonably priced? I just in general want some advice on both how life is living in different regions of Spain and how the move was, especially if there's anyone from the UK. I'm still trying to decide the best area to live in Spain and just want some advice on how the moving process would work in terms of health care and banking etc and how the way of living is over there. Any help or replies would be much appreciated


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DJT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I retire in a few years time and I was just wondering how you find living in Spain in terms of the cost of living and house prices out there? I've always wanted to make a move out there and think that when I retire I'll finally take the leap to move out there. Is there any locations in particular that offer a good standard and cost of living where house prices are relatively reasonably priced? I just in general want some advice on both how life is living in different regions of Spain and how the move was, especially if there's anyone from the UK. I'm still trying to decide the best area to live in Spain and just want some advice on how the moving process would work in terms of health care and banking etc and how the way of living is over there. Any help or replies would be much appreciated


Hello

There's a world of difference between different regions of Spain in temperature, number of English speakers, general economy of the region. You'll have to be more forthcoming on what you would like to find for people to give you an idea of whether their region would suit or not. For example...


Town or country or in between
Flat or house
Near an English speaking community
Near an airport
Beach or inland
As much sunshine as possible or not bothered
Looking for public transport or will have car
And many other possibilities


Do you speak Spanish?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

I would also add that you should make sure that wherever you end up, the local airport flies to near where you want to fly to in the UK. 

Davexf


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm in South West Andalucia, in a small agricultural town about 35 km from the coast. Property is still incredibly cheap compared to the Costa del Sol. An English couple with similar aspirations to yourself have just bought a furnished two-bed house with roof terrace and fabulous views for €60k, council tax €150 pa. 

The cost of living depends on your lifestyle; electricity and internet are expensive compared to the UK, but food and drink (provided you eat what's in season) are cheaper. Services like hairdressers, builders, car mechanics etc are also cheaper, because wages are on average much lower.

Like most of these pueblos, there is a small English-speaking community but learning Spanish will improve your quality of life enormously.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

DJT said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I retire in a few years time and I was just wondering how you find living in Spain in terms of the cost of living and house prices out there? I've always wanted to make a move out there and think that when I retire I'll finally take the leap to move out there. Is there any locations in particular that offer a good standard and cost of living where house prices are relatively reasonably priced? I just in general want some advice on both how life is living in different regions of Spain and how the move was, especially if there's anyone from the UK. I'm still trying to decide the best area to live in Spain and just want some advice on how the moving process would work in terms of health care and banking etc and how the way of living is over there. Any help or replies would be much appreciated




Wow, books have been written to respond to your questions. 

Most Brits here move to the South for the sun and the warmth. However, we live in the Pyrenees in Northeast Spain. Everyone has their own slice of heaven here and our tastes are all different. If you haven’t travelled around the country you should do so first. If you settle on a location, rent in the area before buying. 

The quality of life is superior to my home country. In the sticks, you can still find great deals on homes but the closer you get to larger cities as well as tourist meccas,the price rises exponentially. Also, it depends on your lifestyle. 

Healthcare is some of the best in the world and with the new free Universal system, may be some of the least expensive. Others can give you more advice on this subject here.

We have had no problem with banking here.

The public transit is phenomenal. 

Yadda yadda

No regrets


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Elyles said:


> Wow, books have been written to respond to your questions.
> 
> Most Brits here move to the South for the sun and the warmth. However, we live in the Pyrenees in Northeast Spain. Everyone has their own slice of heaven here and our tastes are all different. If you haven’t travelled around the country you should do so first. If you settle on a location, rent in the area before buying.
> 
> ...


we hoping for Calafell in Spain (specific area as wife has friends there). I mean average max temperature in January still 14C - pretty good even up North  Down South 35C bit hot for me in summer....


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

I live 916 miles south west of Cadiz, way out in the Atlantic on the remote Island of El Hierro, first colonised by the Spanish in 1483.

El Hierro is the smallest of the seven larger Canary Islands, there are few U.K. immigrants and the English language is rarely used. 

The tourism boom that affected other islands and areas in the Iberian peninsular, was unknown here even now few tourists arrive and the ones that do arrive are here to visit relatives, consequently El Hierro has retained its unique Herreño culture and charm, people here smile and say hello, the young are polite and still respect their elders.

Property here can be expensive compered to the north of Spain, the cost of living is cheaper, no heating bills, winters are just not allowed, purchase tax is only 7%.

I doubt if you would want to settle here, we are far too remote for most potential immigrants, who want to retain links with their countries of origen, however all the Canary islands are well with a visit and quality tourists are always welcome here.


----------

